#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Чистка организма

## Джамбал Непалец

Скажите кто знает когда в марте можно делать шанкрпракшалану?

----------


## Alex

Шанк*х*-пракшаляну  :Smilie:   Шанкр - это немного из другой оперы...
А так - это зависит от того, насколько часто ее вообще делают (а это, в свою очередь, зависит от преобладающей доши). Если нечасто, несколько раз в год - в марте не рано ли для нашего климата?

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

До полнолуния, 4 марта, кажется правильно будет?

----------


## Alex

Вообще-то 4 марта - воскресенье. Так что это прежде всего *удобно* (не представляю, как можно ШП в рабочий день устроить...)  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

а не холодно ли??

----------


## Alex

У нас тут уже вовсю весна  :Smilie:  
Ну и предполагается же, что ШП делается в нерабочий день, когда на улицу необязательно выходить. Сделал, закутался как следует в одеяло - и все ОК. Хотя вообще-то, действительно, лучше где-то к середине апреля...

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Шанхпракшалана двадцать первого века - препарат Фортранс.
*** дальше чем видеть!

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

А ЧТО ПО ПОВОДУ ЕГО ГОВОРЯТ ТИБЕТСКИЕ МЕДИКИ?

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Что говорит по этому поводу ТТМ - не в курсе, не спрашивал. Но действует отменно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Препарат нейтральный, не всасывается кишечником, выходит весь без остатка. Очищает ВЕСЬ кишечник (и тонкий и толстый и желудок) Принцип действия - создание избыточного давления в "трубе"  :EEK!:  . Рекомендуется принимать натощак - иначе давление может вытолкнуть еду из желудка и пищевода наверх. Один приём - это три литра воды с растворённым в них порошком. Без клизм.  :Wink:  
Раствор бесцветный. Вкус - противно-сладковатый.
Как и ШП можно делать до "одинакового цвета" воды на входе и на выходе.  Правда, для наших запачканных городским образом жизни организмов, добиться сразу хорошего результата, наверное не получится. Но освободить "трубу" от пары килограммов различных масс - здоровью только в плюс.  :Cool:

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Вдогонку - ваще-та самый эффективный метод очистки кишечника да и организма в целом - сухое голодание. Выходит ТАКОЕ!!!  :EEK!:  
Перед голодухой лучше почистить трубу тем же фортрансом, напиться воды всласть, и привыкать к тому, что следующие три дня не есть ни пить не придётся. Будет тухло. Возможно, даже очень. :Frown:   Особенно тем, у кого "тощая" конституция. На работу ходить не получится, общаться с окружающими тоже. Только лежать. Но результат превосходит все ожидания.
Должны начать чиститься:
Кишечник (возможны запоры с жёскими частицами - делать клизму)
Кожа (возможна мощная угревая сыпь)
Лобные пазухи (насморк)
Суставы (ломота)
Почки (тупая, но терпимая боль. Могут начать двилаться камни - поэтому лучше узнать есть ли они у вас. Если есть - может стать хуже, и голодать в таком случае нельзя)
Голова - приходят светлые мысли, снятся яркие сны. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

особо продвинутые товарищи сидят "всухую" до семи дней.

Сразу скажу - мясоедам чистка даётся труднее, и на неё требуется больше времени. Вегетарианцам СУЩЕСТВЕННО проще. А тем, кто ещё и не употребляет "рекламную" еду (чипсы, сникерсы, кетчупы и проч) - ещё легче. 

Перед чисткой можно посидеть пару недель на гречке и воде. Это очень эффективно работает. Если гречку не любите - рис (басмати коричневый - зе бест!) Лучше коричневые сорта. Для любителей экзотики - индийское блюдо кечари (см Яндекс "Кечари", "кичари").

Выходить из голодухи нужно плавно. Слабые овощные отварчики, пюрешки, разбавленный сок некислый. За три-четыре дня можно вернуть обычный ритм и масштабы замусоривания кишки  :Smilie:  Если захочется...

----------


## Gaza

Артём, что по теме почитать посоветуешь кроме замусоленных Брега и Малахова? Может ссылки какие хорошие?

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Знаете, а вот, кроме них ничего и не посоветую как-то... Это классика, она не увядает, как её не мусоль. 

Я, так не по книжкам разузнал про это тему, а из уст знакомого - продвинутого практика - травника. Он мне много чего понаподсказывал. 

Плюс, надо слушать интуицию и здравый смысл (а потом выводить среднее арифметическое  :Smilie:  - шутка)
Могу посоветовать почитать Джасмухин. Отфильтровать "эзотерическое", процедить феминизм, в сухом остатке получатся дельные рекомендации практика. Но это уже больше чем "чистка организма"...

----------


## Kamla

Джансмухин ,полагаю, должно сработать.Ну, а просто недельная, или даже 2-х недельная чистка ничего кроме более бодрого состояния тела мне не дала. Никакая там карма не изменилась. Только проницательность стала выше, повысилась чуствительность. Да токо что она в нашем мире..кому нужна-то?
Собственно получила то, что не хотела.

----------


## Alex

> ничего кроме более бодрого состояния тела мне не дала


А, собственно, чего же еще от нее ждать?

----------


## Kamla

> А, собственно, чего же еще от нее ждать?


Да вот хотелось бы еще от всех "грехов" очиститься, но пока летать еще не могу, все еще страшно влияет гравитация.

----------


## Lara

Сорри за оффтоп, никому не в обиду, вспомнилась вдруг песенка Водяного:

Эх жизнь моя жестянка
да ну её в болото.
Живу я как поганка, а мне летать
а мне летать, а мне летать...охота.

----------


## Ivan Zezyulya

> Что говорит по этому поводу ТТМ - не в курсе, не спрашивал. Но действует отменно.  Препарат нейтральный, не всасывается кишечником, выходит весь без остатка. Очищает ВЕСЬ кишечник (и тонкий и толстый и желудок) Принцип действия - создание избыточного давления в "трубе"  . Рекомендуется принимать натощак - иначе давление может вытолкнуть еду из желудка и пищевода наверх. Один приём - это три литра воды с растворённым в них порошком. Без клизм.  
> Раствор бесцветный. Вкус - противно-сладковатый.
> Как и ШП можно делать до "одинакового цвета" воды на входе и на выходе.  Правда, для наших запачканных городским образом жизни организмов, добиться сразу хорошего результата, наверное не получится. Но освободить "трубу" от пары килограммов различных масс - здоровью только в плюс.


А вот у меня такой вопрос. Во время голодания рекомендуется делать клизмы, чтобы из нас выходили отторгающиеся шлаки. Можно ли использовать Фортранс и с этой целью (т.е. промежуточные клизмы) ?

----------


## Stranniks

> Да вот хотелось бы еще от всех "грехов" очиститься, но пока летать еще не могу, все еще страшно влияет гравитация.


Чтобы очистить карму, не нужно чистить кишки. Нужно начать работать со своим умом, увидеть наконец, что ум — дурак, что ни клизма, ни Фортранс ему не поможет. Последнее — для тела, его тоже нужно содержать в чистоте. А лучшие очистительные практики для ума — это искреннее выполнение практики Ваджрасаттвы (ежедневно и всю жизнь) и 35 Будд Покаяния (Трискандха-сутра) (трижды ночью и трижды днем). Пока же Вы только продолжаете плодить дурную карму, да надеяться в тайне, что либо кто-то её за Вас очистит, либо "оно само пройдет".
А про полеты...




> Что такое реализация? Иногда людям кажется, будто бы реализация — это когда человек обретает способность проникать глубоко под землю или летать по небу. Но это не реализация. Потому что если бы это была реализация, то значит, ею обладали бы птицы.
> Настоящая реализация — когда у вас становится меньше негативных эмоций и на смену им приходят позитивные эмоции, их количество возрастает. То есть вот это уменьшение негативной эмоции и возрастание хотя бы одного благого качества и называется реализацией. И наиболее сильным это преображение может быть именно тогда, когда вы слушаете Учение. Духовный наставник должен давать Учение из сострадания. Нужно давать Учение, не заботясь о собственной славе или о деньгах. Нужно давать Учение исключительно из сострадания. И что касается тех людей, которым наставник дает Учение, — нужно давать Учение с тем, чтобы помочь им укротить свои умы, для того чтобы помочь этим людям измениться к лучшему, но не для того, чтобы от этого Учения эти люди воспарили в облака.
> Когда много разговоров о мистике, о полетах, — это неправильно… *© Геше Джампа Тинлей «Восемь дебютных ошибок».*

----------


## kirava

Моя мама тоже много лет занималась очищением организма разными способами как у Малахова и т.д., уринотерапией, голоданием, рейки - в результате опухоль селезёночного угла поперечной ободочной кишки, срочная операция. Удачи в чистках!

----------


## Тала

> А вот у меня такой вопрос. Во время голодания рекомендуется делать клизмы, чтобы из нас выходили отторгающиеся шлаки. Можно ли использовать Фортранс и с этой целью (т.е. промежуточные клизмы) ?


А сколько вы намереваетесь голодать? Если 1-3 дня, то тут вообще никакой подготовки не надо и никаких клизм, а если больше, тогда другой вопрос. Но лучше если делать, то без всякой химии. 
Лучше, конечно идти постепенно, начиная с половины дня, потом переходить к суткам, а потом уже 2,3 дня. Чтоб потерь работоспособности не было. 
Вообще, если тема интересна - могу развить, можно и в личной переписке.

----------


## Alex

2 kirava:
Вполне понятно Ваше эмоциональное состояние, но зачем же валить все в одну кучу: "всякие" чистки, уринотерапию, рейки? Вопрос, с которого началась тема, был по вполне конкретной методике, которая имеет свои ограничения и особенности.
Вам никогда не говорили что-то вроде: "Мой знакомый несколько лет занимался всяким дзогченом, тантрическим сексом, астральным каратэ и хатха-йогой в местном ДК, а теперь попал в дурдом"?
И, конечно, здоровья Вашей маме.
ОМ БХАЙШАДЖЬЯ СВАХА
ОМ АМАРАНИ ДЖИВАНТИЕ СВАХА

----------


## Gaza

> Вообще, если тема интересна - могу развить


 Развивайте.  Думаю всем будет интересен чей-то опыт.

----------


## Ivan Zezyulya

> А сколько вы намереваетесь голодать? Если 1-3 дня, то тут вообще никакой подготовки не надо и никаких клизм, а если больше, тогда другой вопрос. Но лучше если делать, то без всякой химии. 
> Лучше, конечно идти постепенно, начиная с половины дня, потом переходить к суткам, а потом уже 2,3 дня. Чтоб потерь работоспособности не было. 
> Вообще, если тема интересна - могу развить, можно и в личной переписке.


Я пока намереваюсь голодать где-то 5 дней, возможно больше, посмотрю как пойдёт  :Smilie:  Сегодня голодаю уже второй день. Вчера в середине дня очистил кишечник Фортрансом.

И ведь тут такая штука - говорится, что клизма очищает лишь часть толстого кишечника (если я не прав, пожайлуста поправьте  :Smilie:  ), а этот Фортранс - полноценно очищает весь кишечник.

----------


## Ivan Zezyulya

И ещё маленький вопрос: во время голодания (не сухого) - можно ли пить минералку? А то вода... ну не вкусная она совсем  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> Иногда людям кажется, будто бы реализация — это когда человек обретает способность проникать глубоко под землю или летать по небу. Но это не реализация. Потому что если бы это была реализация, то значит, ею обладали бы птицы.


Конечно, летать будучи человеком это детский лепет, да кукольные шашни. Это может каждый из нас, и это совершенно не говорит о чистоте медитативного намерения, и о реализации..
Птице дала летать сама природа, так как человеку ходить. Летать человеку природа не дала, делайте выводы.




> И ведь тут такая штука - говорится, что клизма очищает лишь часть толстого кишечника (если я не прав, пожайлуста поправьте  ),


Очищает всё нормально. Вы можете себе довести воду и до желудка, главное это почувствовать, и вовремя остановиться.

----------


## Тала

> Я пока намереваюсь голодать где-то 5 дней, возможно больше, посмотрю как пойдёт  Сегодня голодаю уже второй день. Вчера в середине дня очистил кишечник Фортрансом.
> 
> И ведь тут такая штука - говорится, что клизма очищает лишь часть толстого кишечника (если я не прав, пожайлуста поправьте  ), а этот Фортранс - полноценно очищает весь кишечник.


Голодание все же должно быть голоданием. На самом голодании никаких лекарств лучше не принимать. Но раз уж выпили, так выпили. Но на будущее - лучше не надо. И сейчас больше не надо. Лекарства вообще могут дать довольно неожиданный эффект на голодании, т.к. их сила увеличивается в несколько раз. Если вы уж так хотите что-то почистить (в смысле кишечника), то лучше сделать это до голодания, т.е. в предыдущий день, кодгда еще едите (это касается и клизм, и слабительных). Я не применяю ни того, ни другого ни до голодания, ни после, ни в процессе. Лекарств вообще никогда не употребляю. 
Я голодаю всухую, без еды и воды, сколько выдержу (пока получается 3 суток), потом если хочется пить - продолжаю голодать на воде тот срок, который себе отвела. 
Не делайте рекордов с первого раза: организм должен привыкнуть к новому состоянию. Больше 3 дней для начала лучше не надо, хотя если будет получаться, то пробуйте.
Выходить из голодания лучше всего на соках (несладких - из огурца или тыквы, или апельсина) или сочных фруктах (апельсин порезать дольками вдоль на 4 части - так он выглядит сочнее). Если вы голодали 5 дней и больше - лучше на соках, если 3 и меньше - можно на фруктах.  Летом для выхода из голодания идеален арбуз. В другое время - фрукты по сезону, зимой - яблоки и апельсины. Но хорошо жуйте. 
Если вы выходите на соках, то через 1,5 - 2 часа можете есть фрукты. После фруктов через 2- 3 часа можно поесть салат. Идеален в этом случае салат из зелени: зелень салата, петрушки, щавеля, немного огурца, помидора(если есть), слегка присолить (очень маленькую щепоточку), полить лимонным соком (из дольки лимона), слегка сбрызнуть растительным маслом. Если вы из голодания выходили вечером, то можно вообще поесть только фрукты и лечь спать, а салат перенести уже на утро.
 На следующий день тоже желательно есть в основном сырую растительную пищу - для разгрузки и очистки: фрукты, овощи (но фрукты отдельно от овощей, через 3-4 часа после любой другой предыдущей еды, после фруктов можно есть уже и через пол-часа). К вечеру второго дня можете поесть уже кашу, лучше всего идет гречневая, чтобы она была полноценной лучше варить ее после предварительного замачивания на 2-3 часа(моете, заливаете водой из расчета 1:2 (1 каша, 2 вода), стоит 2-3 часа, солите по вкусу, варите после закипания 1-2 минуты, снимаете с огня, накрываете кастрюлю полотенцем, чтобы пар не выходил, через 20 минут можно есть). К каше можно салат, который очень хорошо чистит кишечник: на крупную терку трете небольшую сырую свеклу, морковь, кусочек капусты(небольшой, чтобы салат получился скорее красным, чем белым), приравляете растительным маслом. Солить не надо. Можно добавить немного петрушки и зеленого лука.
Удачи! Будут вопросы - пишите

----------


## Тала

> И ещё маленький вопрос: во время голодания (не сухого) - можно ли пить минералку? А то вода... ну не вкусная она совсем


Минералку нельзя. Если вода вам кажется невкусной - значит вы просто не хотите пить. Дождитесь настоящей жажды - и вода вам покажется самым вкусным напитком на земле.
Вообще при голодании правило такое - вы пьете только тогда когда хотите пить. 
Кстати, чем вода холоднее, тем она вкуснее

----------


## Артем Абрамов

ИМХО - Фортранс лучше применять однократно. В самом начале. Не уверен, что на голоде, такая "растяжка" желудку будет в кайф. 
На голоде можно делать ШП, но не факт, что точно попадёте с солёностью воды, и чётко сработают почки. Это для продвинутых пользователей. Были проколы в опыте.
Клизьмы и правда чистят только толстый кишечник, если не стоять на голове. Но не надо волноваться, кишечник не глупее вас - он так или иначе вытолкнет все в толстую кишку из верхних отделов. Нужно только дать ему возможность (голодать чаще и дольше)  :Smilie:  А клизьма - это облегчение собственного отравления собственным ядом. Пару раз в день - на голоде - самое оно. По паре литров. Можно с солью (1 стол.ложка на литр).

Про воду - Брэгг советует пить дистиллированную. Сам я никогда не запаривался поисками дистиллированной воды, пил обычную бутилированную столовую (не лечебную!!!). Перед применением воды делал её РэйКи - это её структурирует и делает мягче.

----------


## Gaza

Тала, насколько я понял фортранс не лекарство и не химия. Кишечником не всасывается, а связывает воду и не даёт ей всосаться. Интересно вообще-то. К шанкпрокшалане я всё никак не решался подступиться. А с фортрансом похоже проще - наверное попробую.

----------


## Kamla

А кто знает, из чего состоит "фортранс"?

----------


## Ivan Zezyulya

> А кто знает, из чего состоит "фортранс"?


Читаю из инструкции:

*Состав одного пакетика*:
Макрогол 4000 - 64.000 г.
Натрия сульфат безводн. - 5.700 г.
Натрия бикарбонат - 1.680 г.
Натрия хлорид - 1.460 г.
Калия хлорид - 0.750 г.
Натрия сахарин - 0.100 г.
----------
Общий вес: 73.690 г.


*Фармакологические свойства*:
Действие препарата основано на сочетании высокомолекулярного полимера с изотоническим раствором электролитов. Макрогол 4000 препятствует всасыванию воды из желудка и кишечника и способствует ускоренной эвакуации кишечного содержимого путём частых дефекаций. Электролиты, содержащиеся в препатаре, препятствуют нарушению водно-электролитного баланса организма.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

На вкус - гадость. Если пить через соломинку ещё ничего... Мутите Фортранс в выходные - это процесс на полдня.

----------


## Ivan Zezyulya

> На вкус - гадость. Если пить через соломинку ещё ничего... Мутите Фортранс в выходные - это процесс на полдня.


Согласен!  :Smilie:  Первый литр ещё нормально выпил, а вот потом... противно ужасно  :Wink: 

Но зато работает  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Для любителей экзотики - индийское блюдо кечари (см Яндекс "Кечари", "кичари")..


Набрал в Яндексе. Долго думал.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?rpt=...E8%F7%E0%F0%E8

----------


## Артем Абрамов

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%EA%E8%F7%E0%F0%E8

----------


## PampKin Head

http://bookz.ru/authors/bregg-pol_/hungry.html

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Если говорить о голодательных гуру, то наш родной Малахов, канэчно, покруче Брэгга будет. Куда более знающий дядька. Хоть и выглядит противоречиво, и бреда несёт немало. Но если хорошенько профильтровать его инфу, пользы от неё больше. Брэгг на его фоне выглядит "урезанной демо-версией".

----------


## Калдэн

Только   фильтрует  всё  это наш народ  через   собственный организм и свои мозги . 
 Лучше подальше держаться от "Малаховых" и "Мулдашевых"...
 Когда перестанем хавать всю эту туфту ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если говорить о голодательных гуру, то наш родной *Малахов, канэчно, покруче Брэгга будет.* Куда более знающий дядька. Хоть и выглядит противоречиво, и бреда несёт немало. Но если хорошенько профильтровать его инфу, пользы от неё больше. Брэгг на его фоне выглядит "урезанной демо-версией".


)))

Для некоторых и козявка из носа - библейское откровение.




> Когда перестанем хавать всю эту туфту ?


Понятно когда. После излечения моска уринотерапией. )

----------

